# Employment letter-to confirm duties



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello,

My husband (sponsor) works at some company working there via agency.

The agency is the one that pays/issues the payslips and the one with the contract. This agency will write an employment letter explaining his annual salary, type of employment, etc.

Besides the letter from the agency, we are also planning to include another letter from the office/department of the company where he actually works (letter confirming he performs duties for that company). Should we do that or just the agency letter is enough??

The letter we are planning to include is this the following:

_(On company’s Headed paper)_
Company’s address/ co​ntact details
UK BORDER AGENCY, VISA DEPARTMENT.
RE: Verification of Employment.

Dear Entry Clearance Officer,


This letter is written to confirm that xxxxxxxxxx is currently performing duties for our company via the recruitment agency [name of agency] as a [Position] in the department of [department] working on average [number of hours] per week. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx commenced employment on [date] to current and it is my intention to continue to employ him.

Should you have any questions or need further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely, 
Name 
*Title

Thank you for your advice


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Joppa advised me that the letter from my agency was enough for my husband's application


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Joppa advised me that the letter from my agency was enough for my husband's application



Hello OrganisedChaos,

Thank you for your reply,

Do you have your letter of employment from the agency, would you mind sharing it with me as a sample? The agency where my husband works said to him he should type it and take it over to the agency for printing and signing. However we have no idea of what to include/write in it.

I hope you don't feel compromised. It is totally up to you.

Thank you again.


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

See http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary for what should be in the letter from the employer...
_
(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the wage slips at paragraph 2(a) 
confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in 
the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency)._

So basically get them to confirm your husband is still employed with them, his gross salary, the date he joined the company, how long he has been paid his current salary for and the type of employment. Should be straightforward


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Menolly,

It is very nice of you to share the main points of the letter with me. I appreciate it 

Thank you very much.


----------

